

Ask HN: Review my app, ChatThrough.com - y3di

Hey HN,
My partner and I recently launched http://ChatThrough.com a site for finding and creating random-chat groups.<p>Can you guys take a look at it and see whether you have any suggestions or advice for us?<p>I'm not a designer and I had to design the site, so if anyone has any tips for improving the overall design.<p>Also we're curious as to how we can attract users.<p>Thankyou for your help!
(check out blog.chatthrough.com for further info)
======
x0ner
I always find myself interested in the latest chat-related stuff getting
pushed out there, so I took a look at this. I can't help but think of the old
school AOL group chats. What makes this any different then other established
chatting infrastructures?

~~~
y3di
I believe that my homepage doesn't properly describe the purpose of this app.
Have you ever heard of healcam.com or seshroulette.com? Those are random-chat
(chatroulette) apps for patients and stoners respectively. Our goal with
chatthrough is to allow people to create their own 'chatroulettes' for any
topic or community. Our purpose in creating this was to give different
communities an easy way to randomly meet others from the same community who
share the same interests.

------
svrocks
Is there a reason why r/trees is the only subreddit with a chat group ;-)

~~~
y3di
We're trying to get users, and I figured the r/trees crowd would love an app
like this.

------
y3di
<http://chatthrough.com> <http://blog.chatthrough.com>

